# Elektronik durch Computer kontrollieren: Digital Input/Output



## Marco7757 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community

Im Zuge meiner Abschlussarbeit möchte ich das Aussenden von Stromimpulsen genaustens timen. Und wer könnte dieses Timing besser als ein Computer?

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich zwar programmieren kann, jedoch nicht allzuviel Ahnung von Hardware habe. Ich habe mich im Internet ein wenig auf die Suche gemacht und bin auf den Begriff Digital Output bzw. Digital Input gestossen. Hört sich für mich schon ganz plausibel an.

Habt ihr eine Idee, welches Stück Hardware man am besten verwendet, um Informationen (Bits) an die Elektronik zu senden, und zwar im ms (Millisekunden) bereich. D.h. mindestens 1000 Sendungen pro Minute sollten drin liegen.


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2011)

Hi

um welches Gerät gehts dabei?
Irgendwelche Ideen für die Schnittstelle?
Benötigte Stromwerte?
...?


----------



## Marco7757 (8. Juli 2011)

1. Welches Gerät meinst du? Ich möchte mit dem Computer Leistungstransistoren ansteueren und durch diese für eine vom Computer gegebene, variable Zeit eine einstellbare Menge Strom lassen.

2. Leider nein. Ethernet? USB? Direkt ans Mainboard?

3. Ich weiss noch nicht was für Stromwerte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenn man nur die benötigte Geschwindigkeit weiß...
da kommt vieles in Frage.

USB ist ziemlich beliebt geworden für solche Bastlereien und schafft. die Geschwindigkeiten leicht.
Wenn direkt am MB auch eine Option ist und mehrere Leitungen gebraucht werden, könnte man über IDE auch was machen...
Möglichkiten gibts einige.


----------



## hela (8. Juli 2011)

Marco7757 hat gesagt.:


> Im Zuge meiner Abschlussarbeit möchte ich das Aussenden von Stromimpulsen genaustens timen. Und wer könnte dieses Timing besser als ein Computer?


Hallo,
das könnte ein Mikrocontroller (µC) viel besser, der ist weniger mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Den µC kannst du über irgendeine Schnittstelle (seriell, parallel oder auch was anderes) an den PC anbinden, worüber er die Informationen erhält wann und wie lange welcher Strom fließen soll.



Marco7757 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich zwar programmieren kann, jedoch nicht allzuviel Ahnung von Hardware habe...



Um ein Mindestmaß an Hardware-Ahnung wirst du wohl nicht herum kommen, wenn du Stromimpulse mit bestimmter Größe und Dauer erzeugen willst. In Abhängigkeit von der Stromstärke der Impulse, der geforderten Genauigkeit und auch der gespeisten Last müsste man entscheiden, ob (und welche) kommerzielle Hardware dazu geeignet ist. Ansonsten müsste man selbst was basteln.


----------



## PC Heini (9. Juli 2011)

Grüss Euch

Wird sowas gemeint; http://www.franksteinberg.de/hardsteu.htm


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2011)

Auch der Parallelport könnte dazu mißbraucht werden (1000 Impulse/Min ~ 17 I/sek). Ansonsten gibt es das schicke Arduino-Board und sonstige "Anfänger"µC-Kits.

*Parallelport* - (obiger Link) und http://www.tutorials.de/hardware/16811-hardware-ueber-lpt-port-steuern.html
*Arduino* - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arduino-Plattform
*Messen Steuern Regeln* - http://www.schulphysik.de/msr1.html

mfg chmee


----------

